# losing weight before IVF



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place to post this?! I am on my first drug free cycle after finishing 7 rounds of clomid. The combination of giving up smoking and clomid giving me one whopping appetite, I have managed to put on over 1st which I desperately need to get rid of before my next IVF appt in July! However, I am a very fussy eater (no fruit except apples, no veg, no cheese, pasta, curry, chinese etc!) and have PCOS so I find it very difficult to lose weight. 

I now have an exercise bike and have bought Jillian Michael's 30 day shred (which is a little like being tortured apparently!) but I'm wondering if any of you lovely ladies can give me any advice or tips? I can't do anything too extreme as I have a very active job so it wouldn't be suitable and we are still TTC naturally so I want to keep as healthy as possible.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi kazza

Have u tried slimming world extra easy?  I started the beginnin of dec and lost a stone in 6 weeks even with Xmas inbetween =)

I'm ashamed to say that I have now put it back on since our failed cycle, but I have started again this week.

I also have pcos and have read its 3 times harder to loose weight than a non pcos sufferer-but don't let that put u off =) I have tried and tested many a diet over the last couple of years and only slimming world has made a difference.

I was told to stay away from diets such as slim fast as they are full of sugar so will affect glucose levels which is v important with pcos as we are more at risk of diabetes 

I hope this helps

Xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Audiprincess, 

I haven't tried anything like SW or WW, just been trying to cut down on how much I eat so I'll look into it. I didn't realise that people with PCOS were more susceptible to diabetes, should have though seeing as metformin is often prescribed which is for diabetes...! 

It is so difficult to lose weight and GP's don't have a clue either, they just say 'eat less, exercise more'! 

Thank you for the suggestion, I'll definitely see what it's all about. 

Good luck with your weight loss  x


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi kazza236

I echo what Audiprincess said - slimming world seems to work for many people. I have tried WW too but I was always hungry! I have put on over a stone in the last 12 months. I could blame it on the amount of fertility medication I've had but, if I'm honest, I have been eating far too much junk and I stopped going to the gym! I'm now back on slimming world and have bought myself a treadmill.

Good luck with your weight loss and treatment!

Xx


----------



## Flick chick (May 3, 2013)

Hi the gynaecologist says I have to loose weight before I can be referred to a fertility clinic I am doing swimming and the gym.
I use an app on my ipad called my fitness pal which lets u put in what you've eaten that day and shows u how many calories its helped me so far but I still need to loose more   

Good luck


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey i need to lose weight before i start ICSI and have now lost over a stone in 6 weeks by using the myfitness pal app on my fne to record wot i eat, i have been eating 1300 calories 6 days a week with a treat day at the weekend where i will have a takeaway or go for dinner, no alcohol at all and exercising 4 yimes a week for one hour, its not easy at all sometimes i cud cry but defo feel better in myself and wen u have a goal like we do u will get there!  PMA is the most important! ..good luck  xxx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks ladies  

I'm starting tomorrow and I think I'm going to need all the support I can get! Luckily my OH is also looking to lose weight so will have him as support (kind of..... He's not exactly good in the willpower dept!) and I have downloaded my fitness pal and another app called headspace which I hope will help relax me so I'm not so stressed. The problem will be fitting in the exercise, I only have a couple of hours in the evening as I work long days  We plan on walking for half an hour every day though so I just hope that will be enough. 

Good luck, we can do this


----------

